# If Galatians Were in Christianity Today



## CharlieJ (Mar 30, 2009)

If Paul’s Epistle to the Galatians was Published in Christianity Today | The Sacred Sandwich

Now this is good satire.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah that is a good one


----------



## ExGentibus (Mar 30, 2009)

"Why the negativity?"
Brilliant!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 30, 2009)

Too true, too true.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 30, 2009)

That was great!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 30, 2009)

"Why all the hate, brother Paul?!" 

Yeah, think what would happen if Paul was turned loose in our churches today!! YEOW!!


----------



## TimV (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, my. It doesn't get any better than that.



> Dear Christianity Today:
> 
> In response to Paul D. Apostle’s article about the Galatian church in your January issue, I have to say how appalled I am by the unchristian tone of this hit piece. Why the negativity? Has he been to the Galatian church recently? I happen to know some of the people at that church, and they are the most loving, caring people I’ve ever met.
> 
> Phyllis Snodgrass; Ann Arbor, MI





> The fact that Paul Apostle brags about his public run-in with Peter Cephas, a well-respected leader and brother in Christ, exposes Mr. Apostle for the divisive figure that he has become in the Church today.





> Paul Apostle says that he hopes the Galatian teachers will cut off their own privates? What kind of Christian attitude is that? Shame on him!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow. Great satire!


----------



## Zenas (Mar 30, 2009)

_Christianity Today_ has oft been aptly renamed to _Christianity Decay_.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 30, 2009)

Zenas said:


> _Christianity Today_ has oft been aptly renamed to _Christianity Decay_.



I like that. I've also heard and used Christianity Astray.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 30, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## MMasztal (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL!!! Thanks.


----------

